# Help



## 49594 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey, im new here and need some help id this fish...*** got an idea, but wanna see what yall think...sorry if its too big


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

Looks like a Aequidens sp. "Goldsaum", aka "False Green Terror". Pretty Fish :thumb:


----------



## 49594 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks  ,....so will his colors come out more as he matures or is that a **** shoot?


----------



## 49594 (Apr 30, 2008)

omg i didnt cuss and they censored me,,sorry


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

It will definitely color up with age. Here's the profile on him.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=502


----------



## 49594 (Apr 30, 2008)

what sex do you think it is or is it too early to determine?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

most likely he is too young to sex but his body is very slim but long when he starts to mature u will know males anal fins get dark blue.. and start to form a hump on there forheads.. Females can sometimes mislead you and look like males but in the long run they all show there true identity just gotta wait it out.. good luck 
victor


----------

